# Necessary to use voltage stabilizer?



## chemi (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi everybody! I'm having a problem so I hope all of you will be pleased to help me! I have just bought a new laptop, but our house's electricity is not stable! I'm wondering if I need to use a voltage stabilizer! Is it necessary to do it or not? Can the adapter of the laptop play a role of voltage stabilizer?
Hope to receive responses from all of you soon!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Something like this -http://www.thescreamonline.com/technology/power/power.html
But get a decent one regardless.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I usually don't see it as an issue on a laptop because of the battery and power adapter combo. If the power goes out, then the laptop battery would take over. However this still does not address surge spike problems and lighting issues. A UPS is till good insurance.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

You should invest in one of the following products:
-Surge Protector - Equipped with a line conditioner that absorbs spikes and sags.
-UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply) - A surge Protector with a battery for black outs

The laptop's adapter is merely a rectifier with a transformer and cannot perform the duties of one of these devices. Remember that a power strip is NOT necessarily a surge protector.

-Ed


----------

